# How goes it folks, Gary W. here.



## grwarren (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello to all. Just a little about me for the introduction.

I am 30 years going on 50. I live in Georgia at the moment and have lived here most of my life with the exception of about 8 yrs. I spent a shade over 6 years in the Navy where I was able to see the world on the taxpayer's dime, don't be mad lol. It was a great deal of work and a great deal of fun as well. 

Since getting out of the Navy, I am a college student pursuing my AA in Business, I make jewelry, and I have recently started writing quite a bit. Turns out that I love it. I don't dread the reports and APA papers that are required near weekly in class. But with all that said, I will see you'll in and about the threads. Back to homework for now, don't be strangers. I love new friends.


----------



## Hawke (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the community, Gary. Jump right in and enjoy!


----------



## Nickie (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello to you, Gary, and welcome to the forum.


Nickie


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Feb 16, 2009)

grwarren said:


> Hello to all. Just a little about me for the introduction.
> 
> I am 30 years going on 50. I live in Georgia at the moment and have lived here most of my life with the exception of about 8 yrs. I spent a shade over 6 years in the Navy where I was able to see the world on the taxpayer's dime, don't be mad lol. It was a great deal of work and a great deal of fun as well.
> 
> Since getting out of the Navy, I am a college student pursuing my AA in Business, I make jewelry, and I have recently started writing quite a bit. Turns out that I love it. I don't dread the reports and APA papers that are required near weekly in class. But with all that said, I will see you'll in and about the threads. Back to homework for now, don't be strangers. I love new friends.


Hey welcome to the forums! I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Shinn (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey there and welcome.


----------



## Industrial (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Red_Venus (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Gary! Hope you enjoy the site...and when you get a minute, let us see some of your work. I love reading people's stuff.

See ya around!

hugs;

venus


----------



## grwarren (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome. Hope all is well in your neck of the woods.


----------



## grwarren (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome. I am still getting used to the site, I will be around here and there though. I am in the process of marketing my book, it is not available as a public reading for all to see. I currently have some other stuff that I will have available for posting on here though.


----------

